# Topics > Space >  2014 MoonBots Challenge (MoonBots: A Google Lunar X PRIZE LEGO MINDSTORMS Challenge), Culver City, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/user/GoogleLunarXPRIZE

facebook.com/moonbots

----------


## Airicist

Moonbots 2014: A Google Lunar XPRIZE LEGO MINDSTORMS Challenge! 

 Published on Mar 7, 2014




> The 2014 MoonBots challenge will be open for registration on or about March 15, 2014.
> 
> This free, online, global competition for ages 9 to 17 is an exciting two-phase competition take place from March to August. Preview this year's robot missions from "MoonBots-in-A-Box" at your local science centers or on the MoonBots Facebook.

----------

